# chickenbone beach



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

what do u need for sharks at chickbone beach? will large spinners work with mullet?


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

yup...will be just fine


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

I usually wait till Mondays, after the "gathering" on Sundays and use KFC, dark meat.


----------

